# Klonopin first timer



## ghosting (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello,

I was recently prescribed Klonopin for my anxiety/panic disorder (which I'm fairly certain is the cause of my DP/DR), but I haven't touched the stuff. Part of my anxiety is an intense (and irrational) fear of pills, even pills that might do me some good! I just wanted to hear some feedback from people who have tried this medication. What should I expect? Are there any adverse side effects (besides drowsiness, which is fine...I could use more sleep)? I'm also wary of the possible addiction aspect, although my doctor assured me that I'll be on a low enough dose that I shouldn't have a problem with addiction. I am currently prescribed .5MG, to be split into .25MG halves and taken twice a day. He wants me to take them everyday instead of episodically so that I achieve a constant blood level, thus, theoretically, lowering my anxiety "thermostat" overall. Do most people use this medication daily?

I have a good feeling that this medication will help, but I just need some encouragement, I think. I've only taken benzos twice, and that was a small dose of Ativan during caffeine-induced freakouts. All I remember is it helped me get over the jitters, but it made me a little wobbly and incoherent.

Anyway, any input/feedback is most helpful!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey, I remember you 

I think you should try it. Even if it won't help and it make you feel really bad, you can just stop taking it and it will pass.

I took it for some time when I had really bad panic attacks and it helped me a lot. I slept so good. Even too deep sometimes. But after some time I just felt it's not doing me good and I felt too tired all the time. I couldn't function.

But still I think you should take it, even for some short time to relieve yourself a little and to see if it's working for you.


----------



## poodles (May 16, 2007)

Ive taken it on and off for a few years-is great drug for anxiety but down side is same with all Tranx-ya body gets used to it-I save it now for those really hard times-  O so happy 2 have it-


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive been on klonopin for over a year now and it has litterally changed my life. It totally killed my dp/dr, brain fog, anxiety and panic attacks.

Before i went on it i was a total wreck and i was so out of it with brain fog and DR that i really couldnt do much of anything at all. Pretty much all i did was stay in bed or walk around feeling like a ghost or something. So it's pretty much been a miracle drug for me.

Im on 6mg's a day now but the main reason im on such a high dose is because i had to up the dose to deal with some chronic pain issues. 2mg's a day seemed to be the sweet spot where all my panic attacks and anxiety stopped. Ive been on 6mg's a day since about august now though and it's still working as good as it ever did.

So id say definatly give the drug a try. At your dose addiction will not be a problem because that is a very small dose. It's only when youve been on a high dose for years that you run into the really serious withdrawal symptoms. But some people are alot more sensitive to withdrawals then others so it varies alot.


----------



## dino19 (May 13, 2007)

i went on klonipan back in 1993 for d/p d/r anxiety, other than some side effects it worked pretty well for about 6 years,,,, i won;t get into it here but i also saw the dark side of klonipan ( physical addiction) a complete disaster for 5 years.,,,, this won;t happen to everyone, just be careful if you start, watch out for the benzo trap


----------

